# Doors won't close after rain



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It may be swelling from the higher humidity depending on the species, especially if it unfinished. It could also be jamming because the frame is twisting a bit due to ground saturation or some other reason. If often doesn't take much. Assuming the frame is painted you should be able to see where it is binding. A quick pass with some coarse sandpaper (followed by fine if it is a surface you can see) might do it. Otherwise, randomly removing material can be frustrating.

Also, make sure your hinge screws are tight. This probably doesn't have a thing to do with rain but it's a good idea anyway.

You could try to take measurements between the door and frame all the way around when things are dry them compare them when it rains again - either actual measurements or fashion some kind of feeler gauge type of assessment using some shim material.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the door made of?
If it's wood it should have been primed an painted two coats on all sides, including the top and bottom.


----------



## miketak48 (Jan 7, 2017)

I honestly have no idea. Feels like cheap wood. House was built in 1957...no idea when the door was replaced, if ever. But it definitely doesn't close at all anymore and the latch doesn't even line up with the hole anymore.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

With the door open about 45°, grab both knobs and lift straight up; does the door move? If so check that the hinges are tight on both the door and jamb. 
If not, it sounds like the frame is out of square. Look at the gap between the door and side jambs AND between the door and top jamb. The gaps should be relatively even.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

miketak48 said:


> But it definitely doesn't close at all anymore and the latch doesn't even line up with the hole anymore.


That sounds more like structural shifting or twisting rather than door wood swelling.


----------

